# Do any of you preserve a dead spider



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Saw something weird today. A guy had a Goliath in a glass frame and I thought it was a moult but he said its his dead t.blondie he had done by an animal preservation dude (don't know what it is called).

I thought when they die they are curled up etc. or do they have means in "straighten" the legs again ? Not that I would want to do that myself .. just curious ...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i'd guess it's like human rigor mortis. In that their legs will curl under and go stiff for a day or so then after that they'd relax and although still be curled be easy to uncurl. Otherwise wetting the legs might help uncurl them like when you dampen a moult to uncurl it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they cut open the abdomen and remove the contents, and stuff the cavity with cotton. Then pin it into position and put it on a heatmat to dry out.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

apparently the specimen is just frozen asap after death then placed in the resin 

Preserving Tarantulas, Scorpions, and 'pedes in resin - Arachnoboards


----------

